# Fisch der nicht wie Fisch schmeckt



## ankaro (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine wichtige Frage an euch,
da ihr alle ja Freunde des guten Geschmacks seit, wollte ich euch mal Fragen ob ihr einen Fisch kennt der nicht nach Fisch schmeckt?
Da ich in der nächsten Woche einmal für ein paar Leute kochen sollte, stellte ich mir die Frage was ich denn machen könne.
Da wir eine Forellen- und Karpfen/-Zucht haben wollte ich natürlich irgendetwas mit Fisch machen.
Auch Aale hatte ich vor zu zubereiten, jedoch sind all diese Fische sehr intensiv im Geschmack.
Jedoch sind 5 Leute dabei, die außer Tintenfischringen nichts was mit Fisch zu tun hat essen.
Habt ihr denn vielleicht Erfahrungen oder kennt ihr Fische die nicht unbedingt nach Fisch schmecken?
Es gibt wohl Fische die nach Hähnchen schmecken sollen, jedoch finde ich sie leider nicht im i-net.


Okay hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, und danke schon einmal für eure Antworten.:m


----------



## Sandro25 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fisch der nicht wie Fisch schmeckt*

Da ich auch eine schlechter Fisch esser bin, kann ich dir Pangasius Filet empfehlen, schmeckt sehr gut ( überhaupt nicht nach Fisch) und Preiswert sser auch noch.
Das ist ein Zuchtwels.


----------



## gallus (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fisch der nicht wie Fisch schmeckt*

Tach auch!

Versuchs mal mit Filet vom Zuchtwels.
Die haben wenig Eigengeschmack und nehmen die
Würze der Sosze gut an..


----------



## Laserbeak (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fisch der nicht wie Fisch schmeckt*

Forellenfilets (große wohlgemerkt) salzen und pfeffern, 3 Schnapsgläser Cointreau darüber, Zitronen und Orangenschalen darauflegen. Alles in eine Tüte (großer Gefrierbeutel), gut verschließen, 3 Tage im Kühlschrank mit Gewicht beschwert ziehen lassen.
Das schmeckt nicht für 5 Cent nach Fisch.
Und ich muss es wissen, ich esse keinen Fisch !
Dazu passt frisches Baguette. Sonst nichts, das ist einfach saulecker.


----------



## ankaro (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fisch der nicht wie Fisch schmeckt*

Ohh, das hört sich sehr gut an..

jedoch ist Alkohol dabei was die Sache auch wieder ein wenig einschränkt.
Denn da sind 2 Kinder dabei,und ich wollte nicht umbedingt 30 verschiedene Gerichte kochen.
Aber das merke ich mir auf jeden fall.

Danke,
falls ihr noch mehr Ideen habt bitte schreiben ^^


----------



## FoolishFarmer (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fisch der nicht wie Fisch schmeckt*

Um Nicht-Fisch-Esser ans Fisch-Essen zu bekommen, rate ich immer zunächst mal zu Seefisch (Salzwasser). Am besten zu etwas größeren Räubern (in Filet-Form), da diese i.d.R. festes Fleisch haben und man Gräten ausschließen kann.

Ich würd´s mal mit frischem Thunfisch versuchen.#6  Bei guter Qualität ähnelt der Geschmack wohl eher einem frischen Kalbssteck, als einem Stück Fisch.
Auch Schwertfisch ist diesbezüglich sicherlich zum empfehlen, wenngleich es schon etwas fischiger ist.


----------



## ankaro (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fisch der nicht wie Fisch schmeckt*

was meint ihr mit zucht wels??
also ich kenn nur als zucht wels den schilderwels.
jedoch ist der meinter kenntnis nach nicht zum essen gedacht,


----------



## LAC (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fisch der nicht wie Fisch schmeckt*

Hallo, 
mit alkohol kannst du das fleisch vom geschmack verändern, grosse forellen aus einigen zuchtanstalten haben ja kein fischgeschmack mehr - sie schmecken nach schlamm und  müssen mit gewürze so stark angereichert werden, damit man den schlammgeschmack unterdrückt.
Nun hat jeder fisch sein eigenen geschmack und bei einigen glaubt man gar nicht, dass es fisch ist. Nun lieben einige den (penedranten) fischgeruch nicht  - der hering  z.b. hat diesen geruch - aber nur, wenn er nicht frisch ist, so auch die anderen arten.

Das beste ist fleisch von seefische  (kein hering und keine makrele) da man diesen geschmack kennt, das fleisch mit alkohol, scharfe gewürze usw. so geschmacklich verändern, dass sie glauben sie essen currywurst oder pizza bzw. mirabellen in alkohol.
Alles ist da möglich, wenn man die kochkunst beherrscht, die form des fisches solltest du jedoch verändern, entgräten und die flossen auch abschneiden.
Kleine fischbällchen in currysauce und sie glauben sie sind in china. Kleine spießchen bestückt mit huhn, paprika, fisch, pilze, zwiebeln usw.usw. - alles ist machbar - dazu eine sause mit erdnussgeschmack und sie glauben sie sind in der karibik.


----------



## ankaro (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fisch der nicht wie Fisch schmeckt*

Ohh eine sehr gute Idee, 
<jedoch dachte ich ja eigentlich an Fisch der auch ohne "Gewürze" kann,
also damit meine ich nicht fisch der kein Pfeffer und Salz braucht oder ähnliches, damit meine ich Fisch der schon wie Hähnchen schmeckt ohne das ich groß was veränderen muss.
Mir ist kla das ich den Fisch noch würzen muss, aber das ganze drumherum ist mir doch ein wenig zu viel arbeit.
Da ich noch viel tuen muss, da ich die Aale aus unserem eigenen See nehme und die Karpfen und Forellen natürlich auch aus der eigenen Zucht , haben die auch noch ihren typischen Eigengeschmack,d.h. sie schmecken wonach sie auch schmecken sollten.

Also ich denke Pangasiusfilet ist  schon das richtige da es ja nach Hähnchen schmeckt/ bzw. so gut wie, aber gibt es noch andere Fische die so oder so ähnlich schmecken ??


----------



## ZanderKalle (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fisch der nicht wie Fisch schmeckt*

Ich finde das Zander am wenigsten nach Fisch schmeckt, Scholle kann ich auch empfehlen....... das sind die einzigen Fische die meine Freundin auch mal isst, und die ist Vegetarierin


----------



## J-son (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fisch der nicht wie Fisch schmeckt*

Pangasius kenn ich nicht, aber ich bin immer wieder vom neutralen Geschmack des Zanders begeistert. Im Vergleich dazu finde ich Thunfisch eher sehr fischig (wenngleich er mein Favorit wäre, wenn der Verzehr "politisch korrekt" wäre). Wenn man gut kochen kann (kann ich leider nur bedingt), sollte man in der Lage sein einem Zanderfilet jeden Geschmack zu verpassen den man möchte.

GRZ:
J@Y

EDIT: ...'ne Sekunde zu langsam=)


----------



## ankaro (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fisch der nicht wie Fisch schmeckt*

Jah, also ich bin 15 und kann eigentlich sehr gut kochen.
Auch räuchern bekomm ich hin, jedoch finde ich es immer ein wenig zu krass wenn ich z.B. versuche etwas einen anderen Geschmack zu geben, wenn es das schon gibt.
Wie z.B. Welsfilet so zu würzen das er wie Forelle schmeckt.
Aber wenn ich z.B. versuche Zanderfilet wie Hähnchenfleisch schmecken zu lassen finde ich es aufregend, da ein Zander im Wasser lebt und man es trotzdem noch binbekommt es so schmecken zu lassen, als ob es ein Stück Hähnchenbrust filet wäre.

Vielleicht ist es ein wenig schwer zu verstehen, aber ich versuche halt Fisch so schmecken zu lassen als ob es ein Stück Fleisch wäre.
Da 3 von meinen Spezis Erwachsene sind und Vegetarier möchte ich ihnen so ein wenig zeigen wie man es doch schafft durch Fisch den Fleisch Geschmack auch so hinzubekommen.
Ich fragt auch ob Fisch von ihnen gegessen wird, mal schauen wie die Reaktionen von ihnen ist.
^^


----------



## MarioDD (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fisch der nicht wie Fisch schmeckt*

nimm doch Fischstäbchen -der billigsten Art- ...die schmecken auch nicht nach Fisch|muahah:


----------



## Fischmansfriend (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fisch der nicht wie Fisch schmeckt*

Ich würde da Foolish Farmer am ehesten Zustimmen.
Meiner Meinung nach schmecken Thun und Schwertfisch, wenn Sie wirklich frisch sind und man sie z.B. auf dem Grill zubereitet am ehesten nach Fleisch (Kalb oder Huhn) und nicht nach Fisch. Das hängt aber, wie bei allen Fischen, sehr stark von der Frische ab. Auch ein frisch gebratener Hering, der erst 1 Stunde tot ist riecht kaum nach Fisch, das ändert sich innerhalb eines Tages aber schlagartig.


----------



## zeromancer (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fisch der nicht wie Fisch schmeckt*

Hi,

ich habe neulich beim Fischgeschäft meines Vertrauens mal Papageifischfilet mitgenommen.

War nicht ganz billig, aber definitiv mal ganz was anderes. Beim Braten wurde es von der Konsistenz her eher wie Rind-/, oder Schweinefleisch. (fest, aber zart - könnte aber auch am Butterschmalz gelegen haben)

Farblich, geschmacklich und "haptisch" eine wirklich interessante Sache.

Ciao,
Daniel


----------



## heidelberger*** (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fisch der nicht wie Fisch schmeckt*

..wenn du absolut sicher sein willst, das es nicht nach Fisch schmeckt ..... nimm Fischstäbchen:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## schadstoff (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fisch der nicht wie Fisch schmeckt*

Oder wie wär es einfach KEIN Fischzu kredenzen, dann läufste wenigstens nicht Gefahr, das deine Gäste sich ne Pizze bestellen ^^


----------



## flexxxone (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fisch der nicht wie Fisch schmeckt*

wieso isst man Fisch der nich nach Fisch schmeckt?

is ja wie'n Haus ohne Dach oder 'ne Angel ohne Haken...

#q #d ;+


----------



## ankaro (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fisch der nicht wie Fisch schmeckt*

Man isst Fisch der nicht so wie Fisch schmeckt aus dem grunde, dass es tausende von Variationen mit Hähnchen,Gans,Ente.....etc.
gibt.
Und von tausenden Rezepten gibt es auch jede menge mit Fisch, 
jedoch essen die meisten leute kein Fisch weil ihnen der Geschmack zu spröde, zu sehr nach Fisch etc.. schmeckt,
und meine Idee war dann ein besonders leckeres Fisch gerricht zu machen das aber nicht direkt so schmeckt, natürlich weiss man dass es Fisch ist, aber schmecken tut es nach etwas anderem.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fisch der nicht wie Fisch schmeckt*

Hallo,

irgendwie wurds schon mehrmals erwähnt: Der Gute Pangasius!
Die Filets sind definitiv 100% grätenfrei und schmecken wirklich nicht im geringsten nach Fisch - ist so ne Art Hühnerfleisch und durchaus fest. Im Prinzip ne trockene Scholle ohne Salz und mit Biß, kann man schlecht erklären...
Schmeckt sogar mir als Fischesser recht gut, wenngleich ich lieber Fisch esse der auch nach Fisch schmeckt.|rolleyes

Kleiner Rezeptvorschlag: Pangasiusfilets gut pfeffern und salzen, anschließend um eine halbe Banane wickeln (Hautseite außen!!), mit Zahnstochern festtackern! Dann son Häubchen aus Backpapier basteln, welches das Filet/Banane luftig umschließt - so wie ein Bratschlauch. Ab in den vorgeheizten Backofen ca. 160 Grad, sollte nach 20 min schon fertig sein...

Stefan


----------



## Pinn (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fisch der nicht wie Fisch schmeckt*

Ein "Geheimtipp" von einem alten Angelkollegen ist mir im Gedächtnis haften geblieben: Grillhähnchengewürz. Damit schmecken sogar gebratene Karpfenfilets lecker, und überhaupt nicht mehr nach Fisch...

Gruß, Werner


----------

